# Minskin kitty



## MinskinMan

Visit our website and check out the extraordinary Minskin cat:
www.minskin.com ^..^ )____


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Although I'm sure a lot of people will love this "new breed" I still think its far too early to be calling it a breed in itself. Its still a hybrid, right along with glamarized mutts they pass off as "designer dogs" such as Labradoodles and Cockapoos.

We've had a thread a while back about Munchkins and their breeding - is it ethical? I also think that mixing breeds like this to form something that simply looks cute is wrong. I really hope you're doing the right research and know everything you need to know about genetics, etc before you get too into this new "breed" of cat.


----------



## emma_pen

So are they just Munchkins crossed with Sphinx?


----------



## Adrienne

> The Minskin is a hybrid breed. They are a combination of: the short-statured Munchkin and the hairless Sphynx. Minskins are short-statured and although they lack a full coat, they should not be completely bald. The Minskin is NOT to be mistaken as a Sphynx with short legs, or a Munchkin without fur. Minskin cats have their own descriptive Breed Standard (see the Minskin Breed Standard in 'Sections').


I found this on their website Emma_pen.


----------



## SammyO

they are cute but I don't really understand the need for another breed of cat. The site claims there are no health issues but if they are a "new" experimental breed with only 50 in the entire world how can you claim that? Even if all 50 have a clean bill of health at this point that doesn't mean there is no potential risk, I would say it is too early to tell. 

Anyhow, I prefer my cats from the shelter who desperately NEED homes rather then pay an crazy amount of money for a special breed. That is just my 2 cents.


----------



## MinskinMan

<<<Although I'm sure a lot of people will love this "new breed" I still think its far too early to be calling it a breed in itself. Its still a hybrid>>>

Yes Osobunnie, if you would like to get technical; 
Minskins are a "hybrid breed", just like the Himalayan, the Tonkinese and many others. I am an established breeder (15yrs) of an International Award winning cattery. The Minskin breed has been under development with carefully planned breedings for the past seven years.

Have you read Roninsons Genetics for Cat Breeders and Veterinarians? Carolyn M. Vella wrote the Anomaly section and it's written (as she explained to me personally) that: 
a physical anomaly (short-legs) when combined with a cosmetic anomaly (lack of full coat) should not pose any threat or health risk when combined. 

We have not had ANY unusual health problems with the Minskin breed.
Feel free to ask contsructive questions about this extraordinary new breed... the Minskin.


----------



## sjarvis7575

I not only have a rescue kitty from a shelter, I am owned also by a minskin has well.


----------



## MinskinMan

SammyO,

Let's say that you are a cat lover with allergies... now what?
How about a non-allerginic Siberian? Or perhaps a Minskin may work for you. Another bonus is that Minskins don't noticably shed on your furniture and clothing  I'm all for that!

What if you're a cat lover but have limited living space in New York or another big city? There are smaller breeds like the Minskin which are more accomadating.

I appaud your efforts in adopting shelter cats. I am a rescue shelter volunteer, are you?

Please reserve your judgement until you look at the bigger picture.
We have a common interest in cats. Let's not judge each other...


----------



## CJ

*New Breeds*

I have been breeding two Experimental Hybrid breeds, Minskins and Napoleons. Both have had extensive research done on them. Napoleons just achieved registration status with TICA. I imagine the Minskins will not be far behind. 
I would never condone crossbreeding two cats just for fun. I know for a fact that the founding Minskin breeder has put a lifetime of work into research. He has studied with geneticists and many top Munchkin & Sphynx breeders.
When someone emails me for a pet, quite often I do refer them to their local animal shelters and humane society.
Many times it is my purebreds ( I also breed Persians) that are fostering the kittens that have been dumped. 
Someone mentioned that we do not know the Minskins possible health problems. We know as much as we possibly can at this point. So far, everything thats been researched (many years of research) looks great. There are others that have been bred for years with known health problems, yet those breeds are growing in numbers by leaps and bounds. Without people like the Minskin breeders, we would not have a lot of our beloved cats - Himalayans being one.


----------



## DylansMummy

MinskinMan said:


> We have not had ANY unusual health problems with the Minskin breed, so please keep negative comments to yourself.


I'm sorry but I think that was uncalled for. You can't just wander onto a forum and tell those who do not like your idea or those who question it to keep their opinions to themselves.

This is an open forum where we *try* and keep things friendly. A breeder worthy of my respect would accept criticism in a constructive manner.

Hayley xx


----------



## RarePuss

I saw you register last night and then read your profile and went to look at the website. I was wondering what your first post would be.... 

I personally own a Munchkin, and yes, my cat has been at the center of some heated, but well-meaning discussions on this forum.  First, because of the breed, and second, because he's a polydactyl. I, while fully intending to purchase a pure-bred cat a year ago, didn't think in a million years i'd pick a Munchkin. But i did, and i'm extemely happy with my choice. In my view, muchkins are sweet, short cats and they are very much kitten-like in everything they do.

I'd suggest you check-in your higher-than-though "extraordinary new cat breed" attitude at this forum's door and you should fit in nicely


----------



## MinskinMan

I welcome all "constructive" input and questions.



DylansMummy said:


> MinskinMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have not had ANY unusual health problems with the Minskin breed, so please keep negative comments to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I think that was uncalled for. You can't just wander onto a forum and tell those who do not like your idea or those who question it to keep their opinions to themselves.
> 
> This is an open forum where we *try* and keep things friendly. A breeder worthy of my respect would accept criticism in a constructive manner.
> 
> Hayley xx
Click to expand...


----------



## MinskinMan

Hello,
Minskins ARE extraordinary and they are a new breed. 
I posted a link to my site to show off my extraordinary new breed... the Minskin. 

<<higher-than-though attitude>> ???

*Extraordinary: very unusual and deserving attention and comment because of being wonderful, excellent, strange, or shocking.

*New: recently made, created, or invented.

*Breed: Distinct animal or plant. 
biology - a strain of an animal or plant with identifiable characteristics that distinguish it from other members of its species, especially one whose characteristics are preserved by controlled mating or propagating.

PS Cute Munchkin! Polydactyl cats are adorable!



RarePuss said:


> I saw you register last night and then read your profile and went to look at the website. I was wondering what your first post would be....
> 
> I personally own a Munchkin, and yes, my cat has been at the center of some heated, but well-meaning discussions on this forum.  First, because of the breed, and second, because he's a polydactyl. I, while fully intending to purchase a pure-bred cat a year ago, didn't think in a million years i'd pick a Munchkin. But i did, and i'm extemely happy with my choice. In my view, muchkins are sweet, short cats and they are very much kitten-like in everything they do.
> 
> I'd suggest you check-in your higher-than-though "extraordinary new cat breed" attitude at this forum's door and you should fit in nicely


----------



## RarePuss

MinskinMan said:


> Hello,
> With all due respect; Minskins ARE extraordinary and they are a new breed. Sorry but I will not walk on eggshells for anyone or any forum.
> I didn't come here to argue but rather to show off my extraordinary new breed... the Minskin.
> 
> <<higher-than-though attitude>> ???
> 
> *Extraordinary: very unusual and deserving attention and comment because of being wonderful, excellent, strange, or shocking.
> 
> *New: recently made, created, or invented.
> 
> *Breed: Distinct animal or plant.
> biology - a strain of an animal or plant with identifiable characteristics that distinguish it from other members of its species, especially one whose characteristics are preserved by controlled mating or propagating.
> 
> I rest my case...
> 
> PS Cute Munchkin! Polydactyl cats are adorable!


Believe me, i understand how somebody else's negative opinion can tug on your heartstrings, especially since you're trying to introduce a new cat breed (always an extraordinarily harsh task), but what i meant was the fact that you can't please everyone, and giving a general statement to the fact of "if you can't say something nice, don't say it at all" is not welcoming.

I want to wish you luck, i really do. And thanks for sweet comments about Marsh, he's really an amazing cat


----------



## CJ

I think we are getting off on the wrong foot with this discussion. Minskins are unique because they are different and there are very few of them. They are also extraordinary as is every breed out there - in my opinion. 
It's one thing to not like something that another person is doing or saying. Its something entirely different when they are attacked (for lack of a better word). That word is a little strong to use. We should all be able to express our opinions without making harsh comments. I do not particularly like polydactyls. But I would never tell her not to breed them nor put her down for doing so. They just look odd to me. A lot like the dwarfism in Minskins, Napoleons and Munchkins look to others. JMO for what its worth.


----------



## Adrienne

SammyO said:


> The site claims there are no health issues but if they are a "new" experimental breed with only 50 in the entire world how can you claim that? Even if all 50 have a clean bill of health at this point that doesn't mean there is no potential risk, I would say it is too early to tell.


Hmm... not really picking out any negative comments in this post.

My cat is pretty extraordinary and she is a grey tabby DSH. I would consider her to be wonderful, exellent, very strange (at times).


----------



## MinskinMan

I agree CJ,
It is easy to become heated with defending our cats, "short cats" in particular. I've been defending them for years now and in doing so, I easily become 'defensive'. I apologise for that. 

All I ask is that people not judge me, my cats or my motives until they educate themselves on the breed and the genetics behind them. 
If your not sure then please just ask. I have nothing to hide and will help for you to have a better understanding. 

My way of thinking is that we, as cat enthusiasts, all have a common interest... CATS. Let's play nice and respect each other, please.

Again, I'm sorry if I sounded harsh to anyone on here. My intentions are good and my cats are the most important part of my life. I'm sure that you all understand :catsm 




CJ said:


> I think we are getting off on the wrong foot with this discussion. Minskins are unique because they are different and there are very few of them. They are also extraordinary as is every breed out there - in my opinion.
> It's one thing to not like something that another person is doing or saying. Its something entirely different when they are attacked (for lack of a better word). That word is a little strong to use. We should all be able to express our opinions without making harsh comments. I do not particularly like polydactyls. But I would never tell her not to breed them nor put her down for doing so. They just look odd to me. A lot like the dwarfism in Minskins, Napoleons and Munchkins look to others. JMO for what its worth.


----------



## MinskinMan

Adrienne,
Sounds like you love your extraordinary blue tabby girl :wink: 
I grew up with a brown tabby named Boke'.

My next plan is to introduce smoke into my Minskin line. The problem is that I breed quality over quantity, so I limit myself to five cats in my home. Right now I have four and a black smoke kitten coming on Friday.
The reason why I limit myself is to ensure that everyone gets enough care and attention (Minskins demand a lot of affection). 
From a breeders perspective, 4-5 cats is not a lot. 




Adrienne said:


> SammyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> The site claims there are no health issues but if they are a "new" experimental breed with only 50 in the entire world how can you claim that? Even if all 50 have a clean bill of health at this point that doesn't mean there is no potential risk, I would say it is too early to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... not really picking out any negative comments in this post.
> 
> My cat is pretty extraordinary and she is a grey tabby DSH. I would consider her to be wonderful, exellent, very strange (at times).
Click to expand...


----------



## SammyO

MinskinMan said:


> SammyO,
> 
> Let's say that you are a cat lover with allergies... now what?
> How about a non-allerginic Siberian? Or perhaps a Minskin may work for you. Another bonus is that Minskins don't noticably shed on your furniture and clothing  I'm all for that!
> 
> What if you're a cat lover but have limited living space in New York or another big city? There are smaller breeds like the Minskin which are more accomadating.
> 
> I appaud your efforts in adopting shelter cats. I am a rescue shelter volunteer, are you?
> 
> Please reserve your judgement until you look at the bigger picture.
> We have a common interest in cats. Let's not judge each other...


I do have severe allegies to cats and I have learned how to cope with it. Secondly, I do volunteer every weekend at our local shelter. I am not judging It just appeared that you came on the forum to "advertise" not be to be part of the "family" we have here. I apologize for coming off rude.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I'm very sorry if I offended you. If you look through many of the posts in this board (a few or the recent ones especially) we're full of people who come here wanting to breed cats for money, know nothing about them and get extremely offended when they're told its a lot of work and they're in it for the wrong reasons.

I didn't mean my comments as an attack on you personally. I'll admit I didn't read everything on your site, but I was more concerned for your reasons for posting just to show off your cat (as someone else said, it did seem like advertising). I apologize.

I'm glad you're a responsible breeder. It seems you're the real rare "breed" in the world today. I commend you for taking your time and knowing your limits.

The only real problem I have is something nitpicky on my part. You said that Munchkins (any way you breed them) appeal to those of us with limited space because they're smaller and don't take up much room. The only thing I see wrong with this is... cats in general are small and don't need a lot of room. Heck, I first adopted my cat and he lived in a tiny bedroom for about two months and was perfectly happy 

I'm not against Munchkins, but I do think its sad that a genetic deformity has been exploited for its "cute" factor. I'm not saying this is what you're doing like I'm blaming you so please don't think I am. I'm such Munchkins are wonderful cats... and I'm not saying there shouldn't be any... just that its kind of sad, that's all.

I do look forward to seeing other posts from you. This really is a wonderful forum. Its just that the breeding section usually ends up in very heated debates sometimes.

All I ask is that you browse through a lot of the posts in this particular section so you'll at least understand why some of us took the defensive with you... we see far too many people with no experience at all looking for a cheap buck. I'm glad to know that you're not one of them.

Again, I apologize


----------



## MinskinMan

Sorry to hear about your allergies, that must be rough.

To be honest with you, I did come to the forum to advertise my breed but not to sell kittens. I don't have any kittens to sell right now (my last litter was born in July of 2004). The waiting list for Minskin kittens is unbelievable, it's into the hundreds but I lost track.

Part of my "job" as the breed founder is to promote them as much as possible so that people will see them, get to know them and ultimately accept them. I apologize for coming off rude as well.  
I guess I didn't do my job very well today and I have to remember that I chose a controversial breed, so I have to expect occasional negative feedback, whether I like it or not... 
I'm otherwise very 'family' orientated :wink: Thanks for being receptive and polite in your last response, I appreciate it. 

Anyway, we are planning to be put Minskin cats on the agenda for the TICA Board of Directors semi-annual meeting in 2006. 
This has been a very complicated, costly and time consuming venture and after seven long years, it's only the beginning of what is yet to come.
I am 100% dedicated with absolute conviction to see them through. 

Thanks for having me and learning about the new cats in town.
Nice to meet you. 




SammyO said:


> MinskinMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> SammyO,
> 
> Let's say that you are a cat lover with allergies... now what?
> How about a non-allerginic Siberian? Or perhaps a Minskin may work for you. Another bonus is that Minskins don't noticably shed on your furniture and clothing  I'm all for that!
> 
> What if you're a cat lover but have limited living space in New York or another big city? There are smaller breeds like the Minskin which are more accomadating.
> 
> I appaud your efforts in adopting shelter cats. I am a rescue shelter volunteer, are you?
> 
> Please reserve your judgement until you look at the bigger picture.
> We have a common interest in cats. Let's not judge each other...
> 
> 
> 
> I do have severe allegies to cats and I have learned how to cope with it. Secondly, I do volunteer every weekend at our local shelter. I am not judging It just appeared that you came on the forum to "advertise" not be to be part of the "family" we have here. I apologize for coming off rude.
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmysphynx

Welcome MinskinMan. I had checked out your site prior to you joining CatForums and I was very impressed with all the information you had about the breed and I think they are the cutest!


----------



## MinskinMan

Hi O,
Thank you so much for your post. I truely appreciate what you had to say! 
I am guilty for not having read all but a few posts on this forum before getting busy in promoting my breed on here. I should have gotten a feel for what the atmosphere is like. I deal with new breeders every day, so I understand what your saying (and will read through the past posts).

Size does matter for some people. My adult Minskin females average about 5-6 pounds. I've known Maine Coons that were 20 pounds. 
My point was really that all cats, like people are different. Some big, some small. I prefer smaller cats personally, and like I mentioned; Minskins don't noticably shed at all which is a very nice quality imo 

"Genetic deformity" is all in ones interpretation. I prefer to consider a healthy anomaly a "genetic mutation". A "deformity" imo hampers mobility and/or quality of life. The first Munchkins that most modern day Munchies derived from were outdoor feral cats, living off of the fat of the land in Louisiana. 

Did you know that there is a short-statured South American wild cat called the Jaguarundi (or the "Otter Cat"): http://www.americazoo.com/goto/index/mammals/313.htm
Like their domestic counterpart, Jaguarundi's are swift and agile.
On the contrary, I have never heard of a short-statured "wild dog"...

Please do not feel sad about Munchkins and Minskins. If I could convey your feelings about them, to them... they would probably laugh it off and call you the fool :wink: Seriously, they are very happy and healthy. I WISH that they couldn't make it up onto the kitchen counter, but they do it all the time, in a single bound. You should meet one someday and see for yourself.

Again, I am also sorry if I seemed like I was trying to sell something. Promote? Yes! 
Sell? Definately not!

Chat more later...
Peace







OsnobunnieO said:


> I'm very sorry if I offended you. If you look through many of the posts in this board (a few or the recent ones especially) we're full of people who come here wanting to breed cats for money, know nothing about them and get extremely offended when they're told its a lot of work and they're in it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> I didn't mean my comments as an attack on you personally. I'll admit I didn't read everything on your site, but I was more concerned for your reasons for posting just to show off your cat (as someone else said, it did seem like advertising). I apologize.
> 
> I'm glad you're a responsible breeder. It seems you're the real rare "breed" in the world today. I commend you for taking your time and knowing your limits.
> 
> The only real problem I have is something nitpicky on my part. You said that Munchkins (any way you breed them) appeal to those of us with limited space because they're smaller and don't take up much room. The only thing I see wrong with this is... cats in general are small and don't need a lot of room. Heck, I first adopted my cat and he lived in a tiny bedroom for about two months and was perfectly happy
> 
> I'm not against Munchkins, but I do think its sad that a genetic deformity has been exploited for its "cute" factor. I'm not saying this is what you're doing like I'm blaming you so please don't think I am. I'm such Munchkins are wonderful cats... and I'm not saying there shouldn't be any... just that its kind of sad, that's all.
> 
> I do look forward to seeing other posts from you. This really is a wonderful forum. Its just that the breeding section usually ends up in very heated debates sometimes.
> 
> All I ask is that you browse through a lot of the posts in this particular section so you'll at least understand why some of us took the defensive with you... we see far too many people with no experience at all looking for a cheap buck. I'm glad to know that you're not one of them.
> 
> Again, I apologize


----------



## MinskinMan

Thank you so much! You and I chatted a bit on there, how are you?

Visit back often, I try to make changes daily to keep it interesting.
Some days I ad or update the web links and other days I fuss with photographs, text and information. 
We have also been working on revising the MS Breed Standard to perfection. The new and improved standard will be released by May 1st of this year.

Thanks again for your compliment, your Sphynx are very cute too!



luvmysphynx said:


> Welcome MinskinMan. I had checked out your site prior to you joining CatForums and I was very impressed with all the information you had about the breed and I think they are the cutest!


----------



## luvmysphynx

I am doing great, I am glad you made it to CatForum. I will keep checking back on your site and I look forward to seeing new pics of your babies. :lol:


----------



## Padunk

Hi MinskinMan, welcome to the forums.

I think everyone is glad to see you're being a responsible with what you do. We're used to dealing with people like this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14821 8O 

While the look of Munchkins and Sphynx cats are not generally my cup of tea, I'm still interested in seeing pictures -- and I'm sure many others are too.

So please hang out with us, "Say Meow", visit "The Lounge" and post those pictures.  

Take care,


----------



## MinskinMan

Meow Padunk,
Thanks for the warm welcome!

I understand the concern now :roll: That situation falls into the cat-egory of "just because you can, doesn't mean that you should".
I've come to the realization that people are people and they do what they will do. I have learned to change the things that I can and accept the things that I can't. I'll advise but then release... if that makes sense. 

My own cat tale history/story is quite interesting. I'll tell you all someday but too tired to get into it tonight :cat3 

Pictures? Sure! I go through spurts of photo shoots. I'll keep you all updated. Actually seems like a pretty nice group on here. 

G'nite all.



Padunk said:


> Hi MinskinMan, welcome to the forums.
> 
> I think everyone is glad to see you're being a responsible with what you do. We're used to dealing with people like this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14821 8O
> 
> While the look of Munchkins and Sphynx cats are not generally my cup of tea, I'm still interested in seeing pictures -- and I'm sure many others are too.
> 
> So please hang out with us, "Say Meow", visit "The Lounge" and post those pictures.
> 
> Take care,


----------



## jessamica8

I have a quick question - sjarvis7575, MinskinMan, and CJ - do you all know each other? It just seems unusual that three people that have/breed a cat we've never had brought up on the forum before suddenly register on the same day. Not that there's anything wrong with that, just that I'm curious as to the connection.

That said, I don't think anyone meant any offense, and nothing's been said that hasn't come up in other threads. We've had lots of debates on breeding in general and the ethics of breeding certain cats - a lot of members here have strong opinions, and this is a forum we gather at to express those opinions. You're talking about a relatively new and little known breed - that's always going to be controversial until it becomes a well-known accepted breed. I can think of a few hybrids we've come to love, but probably would have argued against in the initial creation of the breed. I feel as long as people are breeding anyway (responsibly, as in enhancing bloodlines, improving the breed, etc) we might as well accept new breeds. We all love mogies on here, and they all come from mixed backgrounds - I can see where deliberately crossing two breeds to combine the best assests of both could be acceptable, but I sure hope it's based at least as much on personality, temperament, and compatibility as it is on a unique look.

Welcome to the forum, BTW.

***EDIT*** - Oops, I missed the second page.  I see things got somewhat cleared up. I'm still going to leave my comments intact, though.


----------



## CJ

Yes, we do know each other. Blame Minskin man for bringing me here. lol He said he was just on a great forum and suggested I check it out. I did. Liked what I saw and emailed SJJ. Word of mouth. 
My first love are my persians. When I first started breeding them, I had a breeder screaming at me because I chose cpc over all pure. I have both, but that wasn't good enough for this person. It was her way only - she considers all cpc breeders to be BYB. Needless to say we butted heads big time and still do. lol I tend to come to the rescue of other breeders who are working with new breeds. No, Minskin man didn't need rescued. lol He pretty much holds his own with facts. 
I do like this forum. Lots of different opinions but not any major wars.


----------



## MinskinMan

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/604 ... py-med.jpg


----------



## kitkat

I'm glad to see this thread took a turn for the better. It's great that you are a responsible breeder and these Minskins are adorable. Not really my type of cats really but cute nonetheless


----------



## sjarvis7575

I didnt know this place was here till CJ said something. I really like what 
I have read so far, this is a great place. Just wanted to say how wonderful the minskins are. I do not breed, but planning. I will be showing Tonks. Minskins are new to me, but enjoying ever min. of her. :wink:


----------



## MinskinMan

Me too KitKat  
...and thanks for your compliment. 

I've been checking things out on here and this is a really great forum!
It's active, interesting and fun.

I really should have introduced myself a little before blasting out with my initial post yesterday but I think that we better understand eachother now.


----------



## ForJazz

Thank you for coming, you certainly are welcome. I am sorry if you felt otherwise at first -- it's just that breeding is a sensitive topic here, which I'm sure you understand. It's quite obvious to me that you are just very proud of your program and your cats, and I certainly would be too. This place is full of people just bursting with pride about their cats. 

I think your little guys are very very cute. RarePuss turned me onto Munchkins -- hers is crossed with a LaPerm. Yours kind of remind me of Skookums! I'd really like to see a Napolean, I was looking for some pictures the other night but couldn't find any. Welcome again.


----------



## MinskinMan

Hi ForJazz,
Thanks! I LOVE the photos of your smoke cats! They are my absolute favorites on this entire forum (besides Minskins :wink: ) 

I just picked up a black smoke Munchkin at the airport last night. 
He came from a friend of mine in Nevada to develop a line of smoke Minskins. You can see him at: http://www.minskin.com/modules.php?set_ ... _album.php His name is Stewart.

You can search the internet to see a Napoleon... too much fur for my personal liking. 

Thanks again for your compliment and warm welcome.




ForJazz said:


> Thank you for coming, you certainly are welcome. I am sorry if you felt otherwise at first -- it's just that breeding is a sensitive topic here, which I'm sure you understand. It's quite obvious to me that you are just very proud of your program and your cats, and I certainly would be too. This place is full of people just bursting with pride about their cats.
> 
> I think your little guys are very very cute. RarePuss turned me onto Munchkins -- hers is crossed with a LaPerm. Yours kind of remind me of Skookums! I'd really like to see a Napolean, I was looking for some pictures the other night but couldn't find any. Welcome again.


----------



## ForJazz

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much for posting pictures of your little smokey guy -- he looks exactly like a short-legged, baby Jack! I didn't get to see my babies as kittens, so when I see kittens that look like them I just about cry. My Jack is a black smoke, but Mia is actually shaded -- the white goes almost to the ends of the hair shaft. I am SUCH a sucker for smokes, shadeds, chinchillas, and cameos. Thanks again for the compliments and the pictures!


----------

